# NEW MEMBERS - TAKE A MINUTE AND INTRODUCE YOURSELF HERE! > PROFESSIONAL ATHLETE PICTURES > PRO NEWS >  jay got robbed

## maguilagorilla

hey, guys ive been out of the loop for awhile but dont you guys think that jay cutler got robbed at the olympia? i mean ronnie was fat aruond the wais and bloated and he wasnt much bigger than jay

----------


## stillsmall

crazy talk...

----------


## jamie

That's the thing though with Jay Cutler, he is about the same size as Ronnie. He isn't the next evolution of Mr. O. I said this once before to someone on AR, it's all about product sale. They(who is they is the question) want someone to dwarf Ronnie so the can sale GNC products to kids and say the way this person did it was through Metrx and other products. But by looking for a replacement for Ronnie body buidlers are using so much AS they are loosing symmetry and they have a pregnant look. But I saw Ronnie on the front cover of a magazine this month, and he is doing preacher curls, Mr. O in november is going to be insane.

----------

